# trying to come up with a name???



## 357outlaw (Mar 29, 2008)

Im trying to start a little busniess repairing CPUs, and doing web designs. Im looking for a name with my last name in it "Outlaw" i.e. Outlawdesigns, outlawtechnology...anyone has any ideas????


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Yours sound a little better than mine.

Outlaw's Computer Technologies


----------



## Lou-55 (Dec 4, 2007)

How about OutlawNdisk Doctor....


----------

